# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Kyocera 1650

## nordikken

Ребята подскажите может есть у кого руководство по настройке сетевого сканера для Kyocera 1650

----------


## ps_zavtrak

Тот же вопрос (сканирование и отправка на почту адресату) с Kyocera Mita 3050. 
Функция такая есть, все настроил. Не отправляет. 
Настройки самого "встроенного мыль-сервера" отсутствуют. 
Может кто уже реализовывал на Киосерах "скан в сеть"? - подскажите. :confused:

----------


## deiman

> Тот же вопрос (сканирование и отправка на почту адресату) с Kyocera Mita 3050. 
> Функция такая есть, все настроил. Не отправляет. 
> Настройки самого "встроенного мыль-сервера" отсутствуют. 
> Может кто уже реализовывал на Киосерах "скан в сеть"? - подскажите. :confused:


Попробуй через веб-интерфейс к нему подцепиться по ip-шнику, там настроек больше и удобней настраивать.

----------

